

Dropbox Is Close To Finishing A Mega-Round That Could Value It At $5-$10 Billion - Maakuth
http://www.businessinsider.com/dropbox-10-billion-2011-8

======
Maakuth
I wonder what are they going to do with it! Perhaps building datacenters of
their own - it's not cheap to store everything in S3 after all.

~~~
alexholehouse
Unless they're literally building out a new data-center from scratch, or hire-
aquring the competition (which you'd think would be anticompetitive) I can't
see how they can spend that kind of money on anything worthwhile.

Dropbox is great, but there are a lot of very compelling competitors. That's
not to say it's not going to be the best service, but it's by _no way_ the
only player in the game, and getting a round of this magnitude (if it's true)
at this stage in the company's progression seems, for want of a better word,
mental.

------
alexholehouse
Nobody say the B word....

